# Probleme bei Bestellung



## gamerkiller93 (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. 7 Wochen meine Grafikkarte, weil etwas Wasser von der Wakü drauf gekommen ist und diese danach nicht mehr wirklich wollte auf gut Glück zur Garantie eingesendet. Und habe darauf hin eine Austauschkarte erhalten, doch nach 6 Wochen wartens auf ein Ergebnis, kam die Rechnung die ich dann auch Bezahlt habe, da es ja Eigenverschulden war. Auf Anfrage ob die Zahlung bei dem Onlinehändler eingegangen istwurde dies bejat und beiläufig geschrieben, dass die bestellte Ware an DHL übergeben wurde. Nun frage ich mich wie ich damit verfahren soll, wenn ich eine weitere neue Karte erhalte. Soll ich dem Versandhändler dies mitteilen? Oder darauf warten bis er sich bei mir meldet? 

Nach ein paar Recherchen, habe ich gelesen, dass ich nicht verpflichtet bin den Händler in Kenntnis zu setzen und auch nicht verplichtet bin im Falle einer Rechnung dies zu begleichen, ich sollte nur reagrieren sobald dies mit dem Gericht in Kontakt kommt.

Weiterhin habe ich dies gelesen:

"Vorsicht ist lediglich geboten, wenn es sich bei der zugesandten Ware erkennbar um eine Fehllieferung handelt (etwa wenn sie an eine andere Person adressiert und fälschlicherweise Ihre Adresse angegeben ist), oder wenn der Lieferant erkennbar versehentlich von einer Bestellung ausgeht (etwa weil er in der Rechnung auf „Ihre Bestellung vom …“ Bezug nimmt). Dann sind Sie zur Rückgabe verpflichtet, wenn sie verlangt wird. Halten Sie in einem solchen Fall die Ware eine Zeit lang zur Abholung bereit. Allerdings sind Sie nicht verpflichtet, den Versender über seinen Fehler zu informieren."

Sollte ich also einfach einige Wochen warten bis sich der Händler meldet? Denn eigentlich bin ich ein ehrlicher Mensch und will keine Probleme, doch eine 2. Grafikkarte (GTX 970) ist schon toll, denn ich wollte sowieso eine 2. sofern ich den "Wasserschaden" hätte nicht bezahlen müssen.
Wie würdet ihr verfahren?

LG


----------



## Arino (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Bist du dir sicher dass du eine neue Karte bekommst oder nicht eher deine alte? 
Dein Text ist etwas verwirrend. Hast du nur eine Leihkarte bekommen? ^^


----------



## gamerkiller93 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Also ich habe meine Alte bereits erhalten und die Karte die ich als Austausch bekommen hatte vor 6 Wochen, habe ich nun bereits bezahlt.
Sorry für den verwirrenden Text


----------



## Arino (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Und nun bekommst du noch eine Karte?
Wenn ja warte was passiert. Wenn du die einbaust und der Händler sich meldet darfst du die nachher auch bezahlen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Du wirst ja sehen, was an Rechnung oder beiligendem Schreiben mit im Karton liegt. Danach kannst du ja immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## Crush182 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Ich will ja nun nicht pingelig sein, aber die Forenregeln sagen folgendes:


> Individuelle, auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene Rechtsberatung [<--Anm.: Verboten]. Allgemeine Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen sind erlaubt.



Bevor ein Mod vorbei schaut, solltest du deinen Text und insbesondere den Threadnamen also evtl. etwas umformulieren  .

Und nehmen wir mal an, jmd. würde theoretisch einen 2ten Artikel bekommen, obwohl der Austausch bereits abgeschlossen ist,
dann sollte sich dieser jmd. beim Händler melden und ihn zumindest darauf aufmerksam machen -mit dem Angebot den irrtümlich erhaltenen Artikel
zurück zu senden. (Einfach behalten gehört sich einfach nicht und der jmd. müsste evtl. den 2ten Artikel auch bezahlen).


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du ja 2 Karten bezahlt, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## gamerkiller93 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Naja das Problem ist, dass ich dann 3 Grafikkarten hier im Raum habe, eine defekte ( wo Oxidationen festgestellt wurden) eine die ich wohl bekommen und die im PC


@Crush182 wie ändert man den den Threadnamen?


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*

Warte doch erstmal ab ob du wirklich eine bekommst


----------



## Malkolm (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*



> Nach ein paar Recherchen, habe ich gelesen, dass ich nicht verpflichtet  bin den Händler in Kenntnis zu setzen und auch nicht verplichtet bin im  Falle einer Rechnung dies zu begleichen, ich sollte nur reagrieren  sobald dies mit dem Gericht in Kontakt kommt.



Das ist der größte Fehler den man machen kann. Wenn es schon vor Gericht landet kommst du in aller Regel nicht ohne finanziellen Schaden aus der Sache raus.

Da du vorher schon weißt, dass eine evtl. noch eintreffende Lieferung nicht von der geordert wurde (Falschlieferung), du sie aber trotzdem behältst und darauf spekulierst, dass das niemandem auffällt, ist das nicht nur blauäugig sondern auch eine Erschleichung von Leistung, sprich Betrug, und damit eine Straftat.

Wenn es tatsächlich zu der beschriebenen Falschlieferung kommt, was hält dich davon ab einfach dem Händler eine Email zu schicken und die Lage zu schildern? Oder einfach die Annahme des Päckchens zu verweigern? Oder einfach jetzt schon den Händler kontaktieren und fragen ob noch was kommt?

Ich habe so das Gefühl, als bist du auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine weitere Grafikkarte abzustauben, obwohl du genau weißt, dass sie dir nicht zusteht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*



gamerkiller93 schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist, dass ich dann 3 Grafikkarten hier im Raum habe, eine defekte ( wo Oxidationen festgestellt wurden) eine die ich wohl bekommen und die im PC
> 
> 
> @Crush182 wie ändert man den den Threadnamen?



Geh auf bearbeiten und dann auf erweitert


----------



## gamerkiller93 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Angelegenheiten bei Bestellungen*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Fehler den man machen kann. Wenn es schon vor Gericht landet kommst du in aller Regel nicht ohne finanziellen Schaden aus der Sache raus.
> 
> Da du vorher schon weißt, dass eine evtl. noch eintreffende Lieferung nicht von der geordert wurde (Falschlieferung), du sie aber trotzdem behältst und darauf spekulierst, dass das niemandem auffällt, ist das nicht nur blauäugig sondern auch eine Erschleichung von Leistung, sprich Betrug, und damit eine Straftat.
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen Hinweis, 
ich finde es nicht in ordnung mir dies zu unterstellen. Ich suche nur den Rat und die Meinung mehrere Personen die das unabhängig betrachten. 
Ich gebe nur wieder was ich im Internet dazu gelesen habe, nicht das ich dies tun werde. 

Mir ist bewusst das dieses Handeln moralisch verwerflich ist, doch wenn der Händler mir dies zusendet ohne das ich dies wollte, kann man mir unmöglich die Schuld zu lasten legen, das steht auch so im Verbrauchcherschutz.

Da ich jedoch noch nichts erhalten habe staht auch noch nichts fest. 
Ich habe auch von einem Fall im Bekanntenkreis gehört, wo jemand ein doppelt erhaltenes Gerät zurück gesendet hat und 2 Wochen später auf den Kontoauszügen sah, dass er das Geld zurück erhalten hat, ist das dann nicht selbstverschulden des Händlers?


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2015)

Die Entscheidung ob du die Grafikkarte einfach behalten sollst kann dir hier niemand abnehmen, du bist für deine Taten selbst verantwortlich


----------



## gamerkiller93 (12. Mai 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ob du die Grafikkarte einfach behalten sollst kann dir hier niemand abnehmen, du bist für deine Taten selbst verantwortlich



Ja hatte nur gehofft jemand kennt sich in der rechtlichen Sache etwas genauer aus


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2015)

Natürlich ist das nicht deine Karte wenn du sie nicht bezahlt hast


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2015)

Haha nen Kumpel hatte das auch mit bei Teufel, 2x geschickt und er hatte sich dort wegen dem Fehler gemeldet, wurde dann abgeholt. Allerdings gabs dann eine Gutschrift für den 2., dann hat er sich sogar nochmal telefonisch gemeldet. Das ganze ging dann so durcheinander aus das er das Teufel System behalten konnte UND noch eine Gutschrift bekommen hat. Also beides Geld und Lautsprecher gut gemacht, er hatte sich bemüht das dann noch zu klären, da sie das aber nicht hinbekommen haben ist es dabei geblieben, er hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr sich darum zu kümmern


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Mai 2015)

Manch einer vergisst wohl zu gerne oder weiß erst gar nicht, dass es in den AGBs immer einen Bereich gibt, der sich Eigentumsvorbehalt nennt.
So lange ein bestimmter Artikel nicht bezahlt wird, geht er nicht in dein Eigentum über.

Abgesehen davon finde ich allein den Gedanken fraglich.
Erwartest du nicht, dass der Händler dir das Geld zurück gibt, wenn du aus Versehen einen größeren Betrag überwiesen hast, als du hättest eigentlich müssen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2015)

Ich würde die einfach behalten und nen bischen warten. Wenn sich keiner meldet hast du halt Glück. Der Versandhändler wird davon schon nicht pleite gehen. Immerhin haben die es dann ja verbockt. Die Karte wird da dann auf Fehlbestand geschrieben und gut. Jeder Händler plant jeden Monat eine gewisse Summe ein für verschwundene oder falsch gelieferte Sachen. Wenn da bei einem Monatsumsatz von 2,3,4 oder mehr Millionen Euro mal ne Grafikkarte abhanden kommt, juckt das keinen.

Worst Case wäre das du eine Rechnung für die 2. Karte bekommst. Da du aber eh eine 2. haben willst ist das dann ja im Grunde egal.

Nicht immer wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in die Hose machen. Hast ja schließlich keinen 40 Tonner voll mit Gold fälschlicher Weise erhalten...


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

Es liegt nicht in meinem Verantwortungsbereich, wenn der Händler einen Fehler macht und mir etwas doppelt schickt.
Aber bezahlen würde ich die auch nicht.
Aber wenn der Händler zurückverlangt muss ich die zurückschicken


----------

